# Hunger Games



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

I have seen plenty of movies and selected a few as my favorite but dang, Hunger Games is at the top of my list. I never read the book, but I'm planning to. But I have to say, this movie has it all; thrill, suspense, comedy. Not only will it make hold on to your seats, but it could make you cry. I am a very sensitive person, but I didn't cry at all, but I felt very emotional, as if I were going to. 6 days has passed since I watched the movie, and every single emotion I felt throughout the movie is still going through me. Idk if it just me though.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 14, 2012)

Best movie I've seen in a loooooooong time. I'm not a movie person at all and i would sa 49/50 times I've fallen asleep out of boredom but honestly this movie had my full attention for the hole 2 hrs 20 mins 10/10 no question. My brothers(6 & 8) also saw it and have went back to see it twice since. As said it has everthing thrill, romance comedy, you name it, it has it


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

I am online looking for a bootleg version to watch. I think I found one.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd give it a solid 3/5. The Hunger Games had a lot more potential, and it's not deserving of a very high score. The way the director tried to recreate the experience was mediocre, and was an average movie in terms of comparing it to movies made from books.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 14, 2012)

i absolutlely LOVED the books, my favorite book series ever.
i also EXTREMELY LIKED the movies, but not as much. i did like most of it, but the action scenes had too much camera shakiness


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> i absolutlely LOVED the books, my favorite book series ever.
> i also EXTREMELY LIKED the movies, but not as much. i did like most of it, but the action scenes had too much camera shakiness


 
I think they tried to add more suspense by doing that.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2012)

it was an ok movie, but the ending was absolute garbage.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> it was an ok movie, but the ending was absolute garbage.


 
I heard it ended differently in the book.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 14, 2012)

I just love the books too much for the movie to come anywhere near my expectations.


----------



## Konsta (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty girl, bad movie.


----------



## Carson (Apr 14, 2012)

It was worth the price of the ticket... but it certainly wasn't epic. I'm kind of shocked that there is now a thread about it.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't actually seen the movie but the books are BEAST! No seriously, one of the best series I have ever read.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 14, 2012)

Judging from the trailer I won't even entertain watching it. OP probably thinks that Battleship is a good film too.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 14, 2012)

"Do you guys know what they call hunger games in France?"
"Battle Royale with cheese!"


----------



## Olji (Apr 14, 2012)

Read the books, going to watch the movie today.

Expectiations is set low to minimize disappointment.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 14, 2012)

Books > Movie.

Wish the movie was based exactly on the book itself cos the book is awesome.  On the second book now


----------



## whauk (Apr 14, 2012)

the way the story is presented is much better in the book. there's more detailed character developement and her whole thinking process leading to critical decisions is really captivating.
however the music compensates the lots of gaps that the story leaves. just watch this scene as an example: www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPWVlD4L2QQ
i know hardly any other films in which the music is so close and intense.

and somehow katniss appearance looks kind of stolen from narnia's susan.

conclusion: a good and worth seeing movie that could have been much better.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 14, 2012)

Though I must hate anybody who saw the movie but hasn't read the book, I've seen it three times and all three of them have been great. It was the best movie adaptation of a book I've ever seen.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 14, 2012)

Read the first chapter of the first book and got extremely bored, so I don't plan on seeing the movie any time soon. Maybe once it comes out on DVD, but not now.


----------



## JCVP11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Any One want the Ebooks! ?


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to read the book. I guess the reason I like it so much is because I never read the book.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 14, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> I have seen plenty of movies and selected a few as my favorite but dang, Hunger Games is at the top of my list. I never read the book, but I'm planning to. But I have to say, this movie has it all; thrill, suspense, comedy. Not only will it make hold on to your seats, but it could make you cry. I am a very sensitive person, but I didn't cry at all, but I felt very emotional, as if I were going to. 6 days has passed since I watched the movie, and every single emotion I felt throughout the movie is still going through me. Idk if it just me though.



I think the emotional experience must have been better since you did not read the book. Since I read it, I knew exactly what was going to happen, so I never felt it to be too suspenseful. I did think it was a good movie. They stayed very true to the book which I liked.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 14, 2012)

The Hunger Games is my favorite book  well actually the second one in the series is my favorite XD
There were some parts of the movie that were disappointing to me since I knew exactly what would happen (i re-read the book again a few days before the movie)
Overall I'd give it a 9/10
But, Book > Movie


----------



## n00bcub3r (Apr 14, 2012)

The movie was REALLY good....if you haven't read the books. The movie just left out some details(no spoilers in case you haven't watched the movie). Then again, I came into the movie with really high expectations...
Overall, Book> Movie by a lot. Rating: 8/10 just because of the left out details


----------



## TheZenith27 (Apr 14, 2012)

If you read the book, chances are you don't like the movie.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 14, 2012)

The book was loads better than the movie. I read it first (little over 1yr ago) and just saw the movie last week. They did leave out a few minor details, but I thought the movie was excellent regardless.


The books were superb, movie was great.
Read the books *and* watch the movie.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

I just bought all 3 books now,I'm reading them now


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 14, 2012)

I bought the book while I was in Fargo. But I haven't gotten around to reading it (Mostly cause I'm reading a different book). Looks short.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

Book one is 374 pages long with medium print, I just finished chapter 9


----------

